# Gulp BBC reporter at Greewich said....



## Flibble (6 August 2012)

We already have a silver medal in Eventing - that's a bit like a Triathlon!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

I saw that, and when he was talking sbout Nick Skelton, I'm sure some of the clips weren't Nick.


----------



## Laafet (6 August 2012)

Shouldn't complain though, it is the first mention we have had all day despite being in joint Silver position. FFS they made us watch the GB team lose a penalty shoot out in the Football on Saturday rather than point out how we are doing elsewhere.


----------



## Thistle (6 August 2012)

They said Nick could be in line for a medal, no mention of Ben who is on same score and showed clips of Scott knocking a fence down. I suppose all big brown horses look the same!


----------



## philamena (6 August 2012)

Flibble said:



			We already have a silver medal in Eventing - that's a bit like a Triathlon!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, if we want more people to be interested in our sports, we need to make it more easily understood than it is at the moment. And that's what we want. When it's Badminton tucked away on the red button, you can get away with commentary that's for the more established 'in' audience, but for the open access Olympics you need to let the uninitiated get a grasp of it. One of the biggest complaints I heard about the eventing commentary from people who enjoyed it but aren't regular viewers was that the commentary did nothing to help them understand the rules and scoring... some were googling it to find out how wikipedia described it so they knew what was going on. 

I know sports reporters who needed eventing explained to them in terms of being a triathlon where the same competitors tackle three different disciplines and accumulate a score as they go along... rather than three separate events which happen all to take place on horses (like three separate swimming races which happen to take place with the same people in the same pool on the same day / consecutive days and are rewarded separately).


----------



## Spudlet (6 August 2012)

Actually I think that's a pretty good description! I will use it next time I need to explain eventing to someone who knows nothing about it.


----------



## siennamum (6 August 2012)

I thought it was a good report and he had a nice tone. He unfortunately also mentioned that the saudis were suprise leaders and demonstrated that you can buy your way into the olympics - or words to that effect. Exactly what our sport doesn't need.


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Where is it ????
Tv guide says BBC 3 at 2pm. 
It's not on, still sailing. Quite enjoy sailing, BUT NOT NOW !
I want the show jumping.


----------



## philamena (6 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			Where is it ????
Tv guide says BBC 3 at 2pm. 
It's not on, still sailing. Quite enjoy sailing, BUT NOT NOW !
I want the show jumping.
		
Click to expand...

Can you watch online? If so, it's here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/sports/equestrian

If not Clare Balding has tweeted to say will be on BBC3 'shortly'...


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll try to be patient. 
Aggggghhhhhh


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 August 2012)

I think that's a good explanation to the uninitiated, not everyone knows about horses - I have to explain what I do with my dogs as a one day event for dogs  maybe I should say triathlon


----------

